# Storpix.com:  new site



## Storpix (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi, 

I've just completed my new website.  Its an online service for photographers.  It creates a searchable database of images automatically and allows password protected acount based downloads.

www.storpix.com

As its a new site, I'd love any and all feedback!!!!

Have a look and let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------

